# what options are there for sig pro grips?



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive got a 2009 and I was wondering if they sell grips that are a little thinner than what they come with from sig. thanks for any info.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

SiG has the two different sized grip pieces. Other than that and adding something like the Hogue Universal grip sleves there aren't many options. That said, the previously mentioned only really help those with larger hands.

I've read on other forums some that have done things to Glocks to reduce the girth. However, I don't think I would do so, personally. I don't know what engineering data went into the design of them, and other polymer frames, that required them to be the size they come in. To reduce their size, not to mention doing so with a woodburner tip by re-stippling them may reduce the integrity of the design. I am not a polymer engineer and I didn't sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Just seems that doing so without a LOT more information and knowledge is far from prudent.

The SiG offers a little light at the end of the tunnel. The fact that the grips are a seperate component from the frame rather than being integral as a one piece mold means reduction is an option. However, whether it's done by re-stippling, sanding or whatever would be one of the options you need to seek more information on.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ive looked at the grip and I definetly wouldnt try to remold with heat or remove material to alter it. Ive seen "medium" size grips on the internet but I dont know what size grip is original equipment. Im hoping they have small, medium, and large but thats why Im asking you guys cause I cant find a definetive answer anywere. thanks again


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are only two sizes from SiG. Smaller and larger. The smaller has the stippling all through the grip area. The larger has a smooth portion near the heel of the grip. They can be recheckered or restippled without compromising the integrity of the frame as they are seperate pieces. Just how much material to remove depends on how it fits your hands to begin with and whether or not material removal will solve your issue before you run out of material.

I would guess that if it's just a little bit to be removed in the sense of fine tuning, then sanding out a "thumb groove" and restippling afterwards could be done. If it's overall girth that needs to be reducced, then again sanding first on both sides might be the answer before restippling/recheckering. Unlike a Glock and similar where it's all one piece with the frame, the SP does offer some latitude if you need to and are willing to have this mod performed.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, Ive got the smaller one with the stippling all the way down the grip. I was at the range shooting a newer model Beretta and I never realized how comfortable a little thinner grip under my thumb/palm area could be. Still wouldnt trade it for the sig but it did feel great.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I sold my Beretta because I couldn't get it to group like my SiG. I tried a weight lifting glove on my right hand, adding Pachmyers and all manner of different grip configurations. It was never truly comfortable in my hands. I use this as my first criteria before considering a purchase anymore. Not gonna go through that again. fine weapon as it was, it had to go.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

when I was looking for a handgun I thought the beretta (older style 92) was nice except the clip was a bear to load and the trigger wasnt to my liking. The gun smith at the range said that the locking blocks are guaranteed to break around 5000 rounds and the replacements( from beretta) are made in Korea and last for about 2200 rounds, so I stayed away. Then I rented a sig pro 2022 and that was that. I bought my 2009 that day. In 2 trips to the range and 1 to my friends house in Indiana Ive gone through 550 rounds and its been perfect minus a few fte's on a couple of very old reloads which must have been the ammo cause its ran through 200 consecutive rounds of blazer brass twice without a single problem.


----------

